# Problem with Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2 TB



## Nin13 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got new system 1 year back with specs are as follow-
Windows 7 64-Bit system
Intel i5 2500k 3.30 GHz
Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
Zotac Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti AMP edition
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB x 2
Seagate ST3500418AS ATA 500 GB (my old HDD around 4 years old)
with power supply Cooler Master Extreme Plus 600W

I used to save all my stuff in Seagate Portable HDD 1TB.
But now I needed more space so I got Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2 TB. But now my PC becomes slow every time I plug in new HDD, it becomes very very slow.
Is there problem with my new HDD? I formatted it through boot menu. But after 1 restart it disappears from My Computer Drives list though it appears in Device Manager.
I will be doing a full format for my PC. But is there bigger problem? or am I missing something?
Please help.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

change your power supply. totally inadequate.

get the corsair gs600 or cx500.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 5, 2012)

Though the psu needs to be changed, it doesn't seem to be the cause of the problem here.


----------



## Myth (Dec 5, 2012)

Check HDD specs with HDtune.
It might be a hdd problem, not sure though.
Drivers updated ?


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

er, yeah. its a psu problem.
it just cant support all that hardware. its struggling to power the rig.

OP, just to confirm, remove your gpu (dont just pull the power plug, physically take it out) and plug in the hdd again. if it works perfectly, then its a psu problem 100%

the rest of the hardware seems fine.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 6, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> er, yeah. its a psu problem.
> it just cant support all that hardware. its struggling to power the rig.
> 
> OP, just to confirm, remove your gpu (dont just pull the power plug, physically take it out) and plug in the hdd again. if it works perfectly, then its a psu problem 100%
> ...



+1. OP post the results soon ...


----------



## Nin13 (Dec 6, 2012)

Guys thanks for suggestion. Will let you know soon what happens.


----------



## Nin13 (Dec 8, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> er, yeah. its a psu problem.
> it just cant support all that hardware. its struggling to power the rig.
> 
> OP, just to confirm, remove your gpu (dont just pull the power plug, physically take it out) and plug in the hdd again. if it works perfectly, then its a psu problem 100%
> ...



I tried this. I ran my PC without GPU and still problem exist.

So it looks like problem with HDD.
Now problem is I had got this from Flipkart but Flipkart have policy of only 30 days for replacement.
Though its within warranty period of 2 years, Its more than 1 month old and i cant seen to find Seagate Barracuda service center in Goa.
Can anyone help? Suggest something to do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2012)

first install crystaldisk info & post the problem hdd screenshot here.


----------



## Naxal (Dec 8, 2012)

Please check if the DMA is enabled and functioning for the mention disc

*i47.tinypic.com/xmiwsi.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2012)

Nin13 said:


> I tried this. I ran my PC without GPU and still problem exist.
> 
> So it looks like problem with HDD.
> Now problem is I had got this from Flipkart but Flipkart have policy of only 30 days for replacement.
> ...



try plugging the HDD in someone else PC. And you just can't claim RMA unless there is fault in the HDD. What will you say to the service center guys that PC gets slow when you plug the HDD?

BTW Seagate RMA is handled by Accel Frontline.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

Op - try with some different Sata port, Sata Power cable from PSU and Sata Data cable - seen this happening two times due to Sata cable or use the ODDs sata cable for testing.


----------



## Nin13 (Dec 9, 2012)

Now my PC does not even start when my HDD is plugged in.

In BIOS, my HDD is getting detected but PC does not start even after formatting my entire PC, if I use my 2TB harddrive.

*i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk96/Nin_13/2012-12-08-0121.jpg
*i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk96/Nin_13/2012-12-08-0120.jpg



Sam said:


> try plugging the HDD in someone else PC. And you just can't claim RMA unless there is fault in the HDD. What will you say to the service center guys that PC gets slow when you plug the HDD?
> 
> BTW Seagate RMA is handled by Accel Frontline.



Now i tried it on my friend's PC not getting detected, so surely I got faulty HDD.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ yes most probably - BTW, did you check with some different sata data cable ??


----------



## Nin13 (Dec 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yes most probably - BTW, did you check with some different sata data cable ??



Yes I did with different SATA cable and different PC too, it does not work.

Today I returned it to Accel Frontline for replacement. I should have new one in 5-7 days time.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

then it's must be the issue with the HDD and you did the right thing - ever since seagate has reduced warranty on HDD their quality of HDDs also dropped to a great extent.


----------



## Nin13 (Dec 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> then it's must be the issue with the HDD and you did the right thing - ever since seagate has reduced warranty on HDD their quality of HDDs also dropped to a great extent.



Yes I'm disappointed. I'm Seagate fan. It started in 2005 and then I got Seagate HDD 40GB, then 80GB, then 500GB, then 320GB protable, then 1TB portable. All did not cause problem. I guess it finally had to happen.


----------



## Naxal (Dec 12, 2012)

^^^
Infact in my case, totally opposite, all my segeate discs, right from and on 500GB went with multiple replacement.

though got every replacement without any Problem but at some point losing data feels like hellish


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

even I used to buy only Seagate HDD ( RMAed 3 times - no hassle thus far ) but ever since they have reduced warranty to 1 year only I've stopped purchasing and recommending them anymore.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 12, 2012)

Nin13 said:


> Yes I'm disappointed. I'm Seagate fan. It started in 2005 and then I got Seagate HDD 40GB, then 80GB, then 500GB, then 320GB protable, then 1TB portable. All did not cause problem. I guess it finally had to happen.



Of late, Seagate has been drawing attention for the wrong reasons. Comparatively, WD is much more stable in the market these days.


----------

